# CB Staff



## chausman

So, for the most part, we all know (or can tell) who the CB staff are. The moderators, Senior Team, Administrators, (and Senior Team Emeritus?). Those people have their position under their name. But, what do those things mean? What is the difference between Mods and Senior Team? And Senior Team Emeritus? Nad, what can they do that everyone else can't do?


----------



## Van

Well, I can make your posts go away.


----------



## chausman

Van said:


> Well, I can make your posts go away.


 
I know that, I can see the little CBmod under your username. And, I can make it go away too!


----------



## derekleffew

allsentra.com-A Nissan Sentra Forum/Se-r Forum/Spec-V Forum. All Sentra's(B13,B14,B15,B16 and B17 welcome reguardless of motor or typeView topic - MGW our newest Mod!!


How to Select a Good Forum Moderator | WikidForum


----------



## chausman

Still doesn't really help...


----------



## Van

Well, I can try to help a little. From my end of it, I wqas asked to moderate the Scenery,Props area after I had been here a while. I was extremely active, had a reasonably level head, and a moderate amount of Maturity. As the board was growing so fast there was simply too many posts for Dave to monitor the whole thing by himself. So Dave got the senior team together and started asking folks to help out. Senior team folks really have the most "Power" and are much more involved with Site Mechanics and that kind of stuff. They are like the Presidents and VP's in a big corporation. The Mods are simply mid level managers incharge of keeping their areas clean and flowing. Senior Emeritous is like the retired CEO. If He want's a favor, like borowing the company jet to fly down to Rio for the weekend, he gets it.


----------



## Footer

chausman said:


> Still doesn't really help...


 
It goes something like this...
DVSDave-Forum Creator, head admin, server kicker, etc
Abilities include everything, he has the power button. 

Senior Team-Derekleffew, Gafftaper, Me-Grumbly old members that are quick to point out the way it used to be done and to complain about the way it is currently done. 
Abilities: Most things, including a mean karate chop action

CB Mod-Lots of members-Moderators originally brought on to keep an eye on individual forums around the same time that the TOS was opened up to allow discussions that were then considered unsafe.... they are also quick to point out how horrible your idea is and why their idea is better. 
Abilites: Some things, karate chop action is replaced with a spring loaded firing fist. 

Senior Team Emeritus-Members that remember when everyone on CB worked for Upstaging, always wanted more ribbons, and scolded a college age DVSDave for attempting to burn down high schools with his stagepin wiring. They have no moderating "abilities", however they rarely have to pick up the tab at the CB Tavern.


----------



## Anvilx

chausman said:


> Still doesn't really help...


 
Lets say you have a website that lots of people are posting junk to some of its spam, some it isn't, and some of it is just stuff that doesn't belong. Well when it is just you in charge that means that you have to go _Moderate_ it your self and steer the discussion and content of your site in one direction, the direction that your sponsors, users, and you know and expect. Great lets see averaging only a few visitors a week know big deal but what happens when your site starts getting a ton of traffic? There is no way that you as the Admin are going to be able to mess with everything. The solution is to create an Elite task force of demi-admins who can enforce what you and your site stand for, They are the moderators! 
So where do you find and train these people well I suppose you could put an ad on craigslist and pay somebody to do it but that costs money and could be messy. Alternatively you could just go and find your best and most dedicated users because they are already active in the community, work for free, and are dedicated...

So what do they actually do? Well that depends because its a volunteer position technically they don't have to do anything. So what do most mods do: ban that Asian guys with bad English hawking Chinese knock offs, delete spam, condense threads, sticky threads, edit posts, delete more spam, post articles, ask thought provoking questions, spark discussion, answer questions, trouble shoot problems, show people how to post images, talk with the admin, ineffectively answer questions about what mods do and delete spam.

Any questions, did I miss anything?


----------



## chausman

Anvilx said:


> Lets say you have a website that lots of people are posting junk to some of its spam, some it isn't, and some of it is just stuff that doesn't belong. Well when it is just you in charge that means that you have to go _Moderate_ it your self and steer the discussion and content of your site in one direction, the direction that your sponsors, users, and you know and expect. Great lets see averaging only a few visitors a week know big deal but what happens when your site starts getting a ton of traffic? There is no way that you as the Admin are going to be able to mess with everything. The solution is to create an Elite task force of demi-admins who can enforce what you and your site stand for, They are the moderators!
> So where do you find and train these people well I suppose you could put an ad on craigslist and pay somebody to do it but that costs money and could be messy. Alternatively you could just go and find your best and most dedicated users because they are already active in the community, work for free, and are dedicated...
> 
> So what do they actually do? Well that depends because its a volunteer position technically they don't have to do anything. So what do most mods do: ban that Asian guys with bad English hawking Chinese knock offs, delete spam, condense threads, sticky threads, edit posts, delete more spam, post articles, ask thought provoking questions, spark discussion, answer questions, trouble shoot problems, show people how to post images, talk with the admin, *ineffectively answer questions about what mods do* and delete spam.
> 
> Any questions, did I miss anything?


 
I knew what *a* moderator did, I just didn't know what the senior staff were, and how that changed things.

Thanks


----------



## Anvilx

This may be useful Show Groups - ControlBooth too.


----------



## derekleffew

chausman said:


> ...I just didn't know what the senior staff were, and how that changed things.


It might help to understand the evolution (intelligent design?) of ControlBooth. Senior Team came first, and were essentially moderators. As the site grew, more monitors were needed, thus the category "CBmods". As Senior Team members retired/wandered away, the no-longer-active were awarded the title Sr. Team Emeritus.

Ninety percent of what we do is spam control, a service that most members seem to appreciate.


----------



## dvsDave

The other ten percent of what the Senior Team does is work in the background with myself to guide the site's growth and work to ensure that, even as we grow, the ideals and feel of the CB community are maintained. They are, in some ways, Guardians of the CB you know and love, reigning in some of my more crazy ideas, and helping make sure that the best ideas come to fruition. 

Basically, CB would not be what it is today without the tireless dedication of the Senior Team and the CBmods.


----------



## MrsFooter

dvsDave said:


> The other ten percent of what the Senior Team does is work in the background with myself to guide the site's growth and work to ensure that, even as we grow, the ideals and feel of the CB community are maintained. They are, in some ways, Guardians of the CB you know and love, reigning in some of my more crazy ideas, and helping make sure that the best ideas come to fruition.
> 
> Basically, CB would not be what it is today without the tireless dedication of the Senior Team and the CBmods.


 
Let's reign it in here, guys, you're starting to make Kyle think he's important.


----------



## Van

dvsDave said:


> The other ten percent of what the Senior Team does is work in the background with myself to guide the site's growth and work to ensure that, even as we grow, the ideals and feel of the CB community are maintained. They are, in some ways, Guardians of the CB you know and love, reigning in some of my more crazy ideas, and helping make sure that the best ideas come to fruition.
> 
> Basically, CB would not be what it is today without the tireless dedication of the Senior Team and the CBmods.



You can't hear it but I'm humming "America the Beautiful" while I'm reading this!


----------



## Anvilx

dvsDave said:


> Basically, CB would not be what it is today without the tireless dedication of the Senior Team and the CBmods.


 
And of course you.


----------



## Anvilx

Van said:


> You can't hear it but I'm humming "America the Beautiful" while I'm reading this!



What about Chris15?


----------



## Chris15

Anvilx said:


> What about Chris15?


 
He just sits here rolling his eyes at the hyper patriotism that seems to have been captured by the film and televsion sector as typical of the United States...


----------



## chausman

*Re: New Lighting Blog Series: Types of Units*


Grog12 said:


> Fixed because I  you.



Thats not weird...

See, now that we know who is supposed to do what...


----------



## chausman

*Re: New Lighting Blog Series: Types of Units*

So, now, why does Arez have The Royal Renaissance Man under his name?


----------



## erosing

chausman said:


> So, now, why does Arez have The Royal Renaissance Man under his name?


 
Because I've been here a long time. 

Years ago, there we used to have a points/monetary system. You could use it to "purchase" extra things. Adding a title was one of the many options. If you look at all of the other old users, many inactive, there should still be a few others with titles, I can't have been the only person to have one.

For what it's worth, my handle used to be blue as well, that got reverted, unfortunately.


----------



## ScottT

Arez said:


> Because I've been here a long time.


 
I miss the headphones. (And what was that 6th one for anyway? Reserved for future use? )


----------



## chausman

ScottT said:


> (And what was that 6th one for anyway? Reserved for future use? )


 
I haven't even been here long enough to remember the headphones and I new that... 

So far, except for the staff, I haven't seen anyone else with a title except you (and the staff (the purpose of this thread)).


----------



## erosing

chausman said:


> I haven't even been here long enough to remember the headphones and I new that...
> 
> So far, except for the staff, I haven't seen anyone else with a title except you (and the staff (the purpose of this thread)).


 
It's possible that I was the only person to ever redeem that feature, there were a bunch of interesting ones that I'm sure some people went for instead. But I'd also bet that anyone else with it isn't active anymore. Some of those extras became standard things, others disappeared.


----------



## chausman

Arez said:


> It's possible that I was the only person to ever redeem that feature, there were a bunch of interesting ones that I'm sure some people went for instead. Some of those extras became standard things, others disappeared.


 
And does _anyone_ know why?

maybe a, I don't know, a ...moderator!...might be able to tell us!


----------



## erosing

chausman said:


> And does _anyone_ know why?
> 
> maybe a, I don't know, a ...moderator!...might be able to tell us!


 
Why it has stayed on this whole time?

No idea, but I'm quite fond of it.

Also, this is where the system was explained. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/suggestions/3408-points.html


----------



## ScottT

Actually are we getting the arcade back when CB upgrades?


----------



## Footer

Arez said:


> Because I've been here a long time.
> 
> Years ago, there we used to have a points/monetary system. You could use it to "purchase" extra things. Adding a title was one of the many options. If you look at all of the other old users, many inactive, there should still be a few others with titles, I can't have been the only person to have one.
> 
> For what it's worth, my handle used to be blue as well, that got reverted, unfortunately.


 
Wow, thats going back. I think I had an account then but never posted. I just remember seeing the ribbons and running away.


----------



## Footer

ScottT said:


> Actually are we getting the arcade back when CB upgrades?


 
No. addictinggames.com is the CB arcade.


----------



## erosing

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/bug-reports/3998-cb-plaza-not-showing.html. This is where the closing of CB Plaza was announced.


----------



## erosing

Footer said:


> No. addictinggames.com is the CB arcade.


 
That caused me to laugh out loud, thank you, I needed that.


----------



## gafftaper

I've been out of town and missed the start of this.

So you got Dave, The Senior Team, the Mods, and S.T. Emeritus. However, you've forgotten the most powerful group of all: *The CB Staff Significant Other Club**!* :shock:

I'm moving this thread to the Safety Forum where it belongs...


----------



## chausman

gafftaper said:


> So you got Dave, The Senior Team, the Mods, and S.T. Emeritus. However, you've forgotten the most powerful group of all: *The CB Staff Significant Other Club**!* :shock:
> 
> I'm moving this thread to the Safety Forum where it belongs...


 
Significant other club? Who would that be? MrsFooter?

This thread was already in Off-Topic once, and then got moved back like two minutes later, and then stickied in New Members. I like it there better personally.


----------



## erosing

chausman said:


> Significant other club? Who would that be? MrsFooter?
> 
> This thread was already in Off-Topic once, and then got moved back like two minutes later, and then stickied in New Members. I like it there better personally.


 
Don't forget MistressRach!


----------



## gafftaper

However, MrsFooter and MistressRach do more than their share of butt kicking. The others are all too disinterested in our nerdy little world to post.


----------



## chausman

gafftaper said:


> MrsFooter and MistressRatch. The others are all too disinterested in our nerdy little world to post.


 
I knew I forgot someone... So, is there a MrsGaff?


----------



## MistressRach

gafftaper said:


> MrsFooter and MistressRatch. The others are all too disinterested in our nerdy little world to post.


 
Hey now, I'm disinterested too... I only post like once a year. But my post count belies my influence


----------



## gafftaper

chausman said:


> I knew I forgot someone... So, is there a MrsGaff?


 
Uh do you read what you quote? "too disinterested in our nerdy little world"

...and thanks Rach for gracing this thread with your annual visit.


----------



## mbenonis

I just troll the sound forum and offer sage advice. Something like that, anyway.

Also: where DID the headphones go?


----------



## chausman

mbenonis said:


> I just troll the sound forum and offer sage advice. Something like that, anyway.
> 
> Also: where DID the headphones go?


 
Wherever the intern left them...


----------



## derekleffew

Thanks chausman, for pointing out Arez's bogus title. We'll be removing that in the next upgrade. 


_Stifling creativity and discouraging individuality since 2007._​
-----
As to where the headphones went, some members felt they gave the site a "less than professional" impression. Footer, I, and many others, had known of CB but declined to participate, thinking it "beneath us," and filled with high school wannabes talking about their "cool ADJ intelligent lights and jells and goblos and stuff." Correct or not, that was an impression we've worked hard to change.


----------



## chausman

derekleffew said:


> Thanks [USER]chausman[/USER], for pointing out [USER]Arez[/USER]'s bogus title. We'll be removing that in the next upgrade.


 
Of course, while I'm at it (sorry [user]Arez[/user] and [user]mbenonis[/user]) [user]mbenonis[/user] has the lovely title too. Actually, 2!


----------



## erosing

derekleffew said:


> Thanks chausman, for pointing out Arez's bogus title. We'll be removing that in the next upgrade.



By "removing" you of course mean "replacing" it with something more appropriate, right?

Something like, "Here writes the man who used to have the second coolest custom title," perhaps? Granted that's not much of an accomplishment when there are only [-]2[/-] 3 custom titles (our overlord's being the best).


----------



## gafftaper

No Arez, I think he meant he'll be removing you from the next upgrade of CB. 

Better watch your back


----------



## ScottT

derekleffew said:


> Thanks chausman, for pointing out Arez's bogus title. We'll be removing that in the next upgrade.


 
<- I have a title


----------



## MrsFooter

chausman said:


> Significant other club? Who would that be? MrsFooter?



I keep having meetings but it ends up being just me, sitting in the multi-purpose room with my Oreos and fruit punch. It gets lonely sometimes, but then I bust Footer's ass and that usually makes me feel better.


----------



## gafftaper

MrsFooter said:


> It gets lonely sometimes, but then I bust Footer's ass and that usually makes me feel better.


That actually cheers us all up!


----------



## LXPlot

derekleffew said:


> Footer, I, and many others, had known of CB but declined to participate, thinking it "beneath us," and filled with high school wannabes talking about their "cool ADJ intelligent lights and jells and goblos and stuff." Correct or not, that was an impression we've worked hard to change.


 
Yep, not to many of us left. And what happened to trying to eliminate the term "intelligent lights"?

That was you, right?


----------



## DuckJordan

And new generations... lol I even caught a professor calling them intelligent and said what's so intelligent. I'm very glad you guys have worked so hard to change cbs image.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chausman

LXPlot said:


> Yep, not to many of us left.


 
But you have a new one now!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafftaper

LXPlot said:


> Yep, not to many of us left. And what happened to trying to eliminate the term "intelligent lights"?
> 
> That was you, right?


 
On the contrary, I believe a little over half of CB's active members are high school and college students. They come and go, but the basic demographic is fairly consistent I believe.

As for intelligent lights. Intelligent technicians don't use that phrase.


----------



## shiben

gafftaper said:


> On the contrary, I believe a little over half of CB's active members are high school and college students. They come and go, but the basic demographic is fairly consistent I believe.
> 
> As for intelligent lights. Intelligent technicians don't use that phrase.


 
We have better terms: "movers", "VLs", "Macs", "That piece of **** that failed 3 minutes till show", "**** **** ****", etc.


----------



## shiben

gafftaper said:


> On the contrary, I believe a little over half of CB's active members are high school and college students. They come and go, but the basic demographic is fairly consistent I believe.
> 
> As for intelligent lights. Intelligent technicians don't use that phrase.


 

We also have less drunken posting than LN I believe...


----------



## ScottT

shiben said:


> We also have less drunken posting than LN I believe...


 
Well yeah, LN is made up of a bunch of drunks, but still less then the SML. 

(Wait, I hang out at both of those other bars...)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

gafftaper said:


> As for intelligent lights. Intelligent technicians don't use that phrase.


I feel like there is a major production company that disagrees with you on that note...
Intelligent Lighting Creations


I still think calling them "intels" is fine...


----------



## derekleffew

Pie4Weebl said:


> ...I still think calling them "intels" is fine...


And no doubt every techie would agree with you.


----------



## shiben

derekleffew said:


> And no doubt every techie would agree with you.


 
Wow shot below the belt much there? Directors call them intels so you sometimes have to use the term. We are not all you, capable of at a flick of the wrist re-educating actors, directors and technicians... Or perhaps we are just more flexible?


----------



## Grog12

shiben said:


> Wow shot below the belt much there? Directors call them intels so you sometimes have to use the term. We are not all you, capable of at a flick of the wrist re-educating actors, directors and technicians... Or perhaps we are just more flexible?


 
Re education isn't done with a flick of the wrist. It starts with calling things by their appropriate names, and saying it over and over again until those around you get the point.


----------



## Grog12

iTouch=inappropriate for CB joke.


----------



## chausman

Grog12 said:


> iTouch=inappropriate for CB joke.


 
I don't know what your talking about!  

and...thats a horrible way to think about it!


----------



## Chris15

shiben said:


> Wow shot below the belt much there? Directors call them intels so you sometimes have to use the term. We are not all you, capable of at a flick of the wrist re-educating actors, directors and technicians... Or perhaps we are just more flexible?


 
There is a difference between trying to change people and refusing to lower one's standards in spite of the ignorance and bad habits of others.
Persons demonstrating a professional attitude to their work tend to regularly engage in the latter...


----------



## Hughesie

I miss the headphone system. It gave me a desire to post more.

_Sadly most of the posting I did back when we had the headphones was all basically spam or post raising. _


----------



## chausman

Hughesie said:


> _Sadly most of the posting I did back when we had the headphones was all basically spam or post raising. _


 
How do you think I made it to over 1000 posts in just over a year?


----------



## erosing

chausman said:


> How do you think I made it to over 1000 posts in just over a year?


 
I'm not allowed to comment on that, other than to say I'm not allowed to comment on that. 

EDIT: Hmm, it looks like I'm now guilty of post raising too.


----------



## avkid

Hughesie said:


> I miss the headphone system. It gave me a desire to post more.
> 
> _Sadly most of the posting I did back when we had the headphones was all basically spam or post raising. _


----------



## chausman

Arez said:


> I'm not allowed to comment on that, other than to say I'm not allowed to comment on that.


 
At 1,090 posts, 15 semi-useful posts, 1 really useful posts, 1 post that just entertained Gafftaper, and 1 post that was just to announce something that they liked.

And about a hundred or so that added something at all. The other several hundreds would be off-topic.

Although...I have used the Blog more then anyone else!


----------



## shiben

Chris15 said:


> There is a difference between trying to change people and refusing to lower one's standards in spite of the ignorance and bad habits of others.
> Persons demonstrating a professional attitude to their work tend to regularly engage in the latter...


 
The shot below the belt was the techies part... Just saying, quite a few people, when i say "that would mean moving heads" are confused until I explain, and then they say oh intelligent lights! Its not only techies who use the term...


----------



## shiben

chausman said:


> At 1,090 posts, 15 semi-useful posts, 1 really useful posts, 1 post that just entertained Gafftaper, and 1 post that was just to announce something that they liked.
> 
> And about a hundred or so that added something at all. The other several hundreds would be off-topic.
> 
> Although...I have used the Blog more then anyone else!


 
I hit 1000 just before I hit 1 year, just over 2k at 2 years... Not really on track to hit 3k by three years tho... Unless the LX forum gets on some topics that I know more about, or my current carpentry gig teaches me more about that...


----------



## DaveySimps

It is all about the quality of posts not quantity. Plus, it has a good deal to do with how much free time you have to spend online to begin with. We are just glad people spend what time they do have with us.

~Dave


----------



## shiben

DaveySimps said:


> It is all about the quality of posts not quantity. Plus, it has a good deal to do with how much free time you have to spend online to begin with. We are just glad people spend what time they do have with us.
> 
> ~Dave



I hope my posts have had some quality to them...


----------



## blindbuttkicker

it seems like i might become the "thread reviver" ha just kidding, but shiben, some of your posts that ive read have substanance to them, most defenitly. and ha im working my way up to a thrd or fourth headphone, better watch it Dave that sixth headphone will become mine one day hahahahah maybe not in my lifetime but in my future CB self  ha


----------



## chausman

blindbuttkicker said:


> better watch it Dave that sixth headphone will become mine one day hahahahah maybe not in my lifetime but in my future CB self  ha



Good luck with that one... 


shiben said:


> I hope my posts have had some quality to them...




Quality? What's that like...


----------



## blindbuttkicker

chausman said:


> Good luck with that one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality? What's that like...



Ha preciate it chausman lol  i think ill be better with my doughnuts or oreos though, lol

Quarter of a cookie=a newbie while the triple double=Site owner lol hey Dave theres a thought for a new ranking structure ha

They do say that techs like to eat alot of junk


----------

